# TREN and dissertations online



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2007)

Is anybody familiar with this site?
http://www.tren.com/e-docs/index.cfm


----------



## dannyhyde (Aug 6, 2007)

I have and have found some helpful material that was otherwise unavailable.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you have to register?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2007)

scratch that. it registers one anyway.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 6, 2007)

I have used them; good resource if they have what you want.


----------

